# cloudy water wont go away!!



## grissom (Jan 15, 2009)

hi i have a 25 gallon tank and the water is cloudy, i have tried everything i can think of but it wont clear. i tried filter aid but that didnt help, i did water changes everyday still nothing, the ph is 7 and the temp is a constant 24, although i have noticed that some of my fish are developing white spot and fungus which i am treating. i did a nitrate test too and that was also okay. can anyone suggest anything else i can try? thanks


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

test ammonia as that will give your fish ich and may cloud water. also what is your temp in Farenheit


----------



## grissom (Jan 15, 2009)

in fahreneit is 76


----------



## silverfly (Jan 11, 2009)

I would check your filters as well.

After that, just let the water sit for a couple days and try not to stir up too much substrate. You may just be messing with it too much.


----------



## Pepcfreak (Jan 11, 2009)

Got air bubbles in the tank? I didnt for a while and soon as i put a nice air system in it cleared up my water nicely.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If you clean the tank too much it will stay in a mini cycle. If it stays in a mini cycle then it will stress the fish. Stressed fish get sick easier. Unless you have just really high ammonia nitrite or nitrate numbers you don't need to change water every day. Change water only as directed by the medication you have given the fish. Otherwise just let it be, it will likely clear on its own. (I learned this the hard way).


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

How long has the tank been set up? Any recent changes in the stock of the tank? If you are drastic some cloud clearing chemicals work great but they are seldom a permanent fix. The best thing is to keep medicating for the fungus and watch the levels on your nitrogen compounds.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You should probably stick with one problem at a time, because one thing will often affect the other. Worry about curing the ick first, and the cloudiness will likely be taken care of as a side effect of the ick treatments.


----------



## grissom (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for all the replies guys. i'm still treating with the protozin and its working great, my water is still really cloudy tho, i put some filter aid in today and it seemed to get worse, is this normal? like does it get worse before it gets better? also i tested my water again today with the strips that you can buy? its 6 in 1 test, and everything is within the safe zones. but my fish are looking so much better. just need to fix the water now lol


----------



## grissom (Jan 15, 2009)

oh and yeah i have air bubbles, i have an under gravel filter system with 2 uplifters both with airstones. the tank has been runnin about 3 weeks or so, i think it is my fault totally as i didnt understand about cycles n stuff and put too many fish in at once. but fingers crossed i wont lose too many more


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

focus on threating the ick. change your water only as directed in conjunction with the med.

like obsidian said. you might be overdoing the water change and your tank has not had a chance to fully cycle.

changing water daily is way too much. after you take care of the ick, try going a week before doing a 20 - 25% waterchange.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what has worked best for me is leaving the tank alone.treat the ick first like you were told.and turn up the heat to about 84F...then once the ick is gone,do a 50% water change..then leave it alone for a few weeks..


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

plus to add on to what loha said. make sure you turn up the temp slowly. when i did mine, i turned it up 1*F every 8 hours or something like that. you know, just so your fish don't go into shock.


----------

